# S15 Do-Luck Style fender for the B14?



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

I am trying to get Heshin Auto Design to start production of these for the B14, They mimic the new Do-luck S15 fenders and they already offer them for the B15. Here is a pic of the B15 fender.









Please give me some feed back on this Idea. I would much rather have these than the Z3.....


----------



## Binger (Aug 29, 2002)

*do-luck*

I like those much better too. I'd buy them if they are actualy good quality.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

U know I was surfing one day at work and saw these on a B15 and thought that yeah I wish they would have them for the B14 cuz those Z3s are really played already.....(ofcoursse If I had a good enuff deal on them Id prob, still get em.....lol)

Id Def. be down for em....ohhh Id luv these in carbon fiber --that would be the sh**...


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*I will keep trying to get theese into production.*

I havent heard from heshin yet but they are prop recovering from sema. I will try some other leads and see what I can come up with...


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

that so dope !

i really want those for b14


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I like them, I would probably get them if I didn't have my Z3s.


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Scorch,

I'll drop a line to Jermaine about them. If there's enough interest, they may be able to hook us up with FiberGlass or Carbon Fiber for the sides. I'll def keep y'all posted


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*Its cool.*

I have another project I would like to get going once all the dust settles.


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Thats tight. Ive seen thoses pics before. But ive never seen them in person.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I would be all over those!


The Garage SPL cars in the Do-Luck booth at SEMA were amazing!


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

Hell yeah, Unique, and very Nissan!!!


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Those are dope, I would take those over the z-3's since those are from a NISSAN and not from another car, BMW.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I think I would take those too. Buuuuuttttt, I have the Z3s and I'm pretty happy, besides, I don't have the money to do more work like that.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey,
2 VERY important ideas. 
1) are they going to be fiberglass (please no) or urethane (please yes).

2) Since they are front fenders, can they PLEASE lower the fender height/wheel well height. That way the gap from the top of the tires is smaller, so when you lower the car the front doesn't look 'higher'.

If they are just going to mold off some random sentra bumper and then just cut a hole in the mold, that isn't very 'quality'.

Seth


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*Good call!*



sethwas said:


> *Hey,
> 2 VERY important ideas.
> 1) are they going to be fiberglass (please no) or urethane (please yes).
> 
> ...


Great ideas... I really do hope it will come into play upon furter discussion.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

hey mike


how soon will it be in production?


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*Havent heard back from heshin!*

I have no idea I will try and bring it up with a couple other places and we will see. It is only a matter of time since the B14 is getting more end more popular.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey,
More on idea '1'. Stamped steel like the factory fenders would be the best, but obciously that probably couldn't be done on the cheap. However, it is easiest to modify, and correct in case of dings. I only expect the best for a 'major' body panel, i.e. non hood, trunk, bumper, etc.

Seth


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*LIGHT!!!!!*

I want to lighten up my 200, not add. If I am going to spend the money on getting a glass trunk and a c/f hood. Why would I want to add waight when I am trying to lighten up the car before I dump a turbo or any other performance mods into the engine. Its tunned really good right now and I am happy with the performance and the only way to get it faster without spending an arm and a leg is to shave as much as posible. I cant go on a diet I am already skin and bone.


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

sethwas said:


> *Hey,
> 2 VERY important ideas.
> 1) are they going to be fiberglass (please no) or urethane (please yes).
> 
> ...


Very GOOD POINTS!!!


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

hey mike 

start buggin the crap out of some of the productions companies !

let get these made =P


----------



## Project200sx (Aug 22, 2002)

ok, they look really good but for those of us that have or want bodykits with fender flares we couldnt use them, so...... if the ducts can be moved up a little bit that would be great!


----------



## Project200sx (Aug 22, 2002)

oh yeah carbon fiber would be so cool!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

if you can find a company to do the fenders, also try to get them to make other parts for our cars (particularly something for the rear tail light area)


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

I'll sign a petition if you need me too!


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

any word on the release/production date?


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*Feb/March*

I am working on a contract with a new company to produce not only these if the demand is the but also the skyline style grill and alot of other things we have up our sleeves. I really need to set up a contact list and work out a demand for these. I will need 10 people to post a deposit once we have figured out the EST> cost. That will cover R/D Prototype and Molds. Once that is complete they will be availible in both C/F and paintable C/F. Plese Email me if any of these Ideas interest you. Thanks.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

sweet, I can't wait to see some of your work on the market.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

sweet deal mike !


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

sour....I mean sweet .......yeah SWEET!!!......lol


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

lol.. MP2050 do u want me make you the prototype of the retro tails ?


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

LIUSPEED said:


> *lol.. MP2050 do u want me make you the prototype of the retro tails ? *


But how can U --are U gonna use the Alteezas we have now??? Well look whatever you're gonna do just let me know CUZ IM VERY INTRESTED LIU.... Its between sum lights or a wing by DEC....


----------



## Project200sx (Aug 22, 2002)

great! keep us updated!


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*TOPIC!!!!*

Fenders! NO MORE TAILS WILL EVER BE IN PRODUCTION FROM ME EVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Sorry!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

*Re: TOPIC!!!!*



ScorchN200SX said:


> *Fenders! NO MORE TAILS WILL EVER BE IN PRODUCTION FROM ME EVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Sorry! *


BUT WHAT ABOUT THAT COMPANY!!!!!!!! THEY CAN MAKE THEM!!!!!!!

Damn it, Why the F didn't I get them damn tails when I had the chance, LOL


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Mike, let me know when you get the $$ amount.
It will be hard, but I will try to keep some $$ to pick up a set the paintable C/F fenders.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Re: TOPIC!!!!*



1997 GA16DE said:


> *BUT WHAT ABOUT THAT COMPANY!!!!!!!! THEY CAN MAKE THEM!!!!!!!
> 
> Damn it, Why the F didn't I get them damn tails when I had the chance, LOL  *


I feel your pain!!! Everytimne I see an Alteeza I a tear almost comes to my eye when I think about the Skyline Tails..

But bac to topic--1CLN so U gonna get them in carbon fiber and then paint them.....


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Yea, I will be painting most of the c/f fender.....


I just ordered my new skirts today!

I'll be selling the Sentra SE skirts as soon as the new ones are painted.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

1CLNB14 said:


> *Yea, I will be painting most of the c/f fender.....
> 
> 
> I just ordered my new skirts today!
> ...


So which ones did U finally get!!! I just saw mine at the shop with the M3 sides and I really liked but I need to see it all painted so I can really see it--UKNOW.....


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

1CLNB14 said:


> *I just ordered my new skirts today!*


Drift or GTR?


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*They Cat is out of the Bag.....*

I am going through www.stoopidparts.com to produce these once we have the prototypes and pricing worked out. They will be in C/F as well as a Black gel coated fiberglass ready to be painted. We have many products in line to Produce, so check the site and lets hear your feadback on what you would like to see in production first.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

*Re: They Cat is out of the Bag.....*



ScorchN200SX said:


> *and lets hear your feadback on what you would like to see in production first.  *


Tail light mods 

Sorry, you must think I'm obsessed with these things  
........well, I sort of am


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Re: They Cat is out of the Bag.....*



1997 GA16DE said:


> *Tail light mods
> 
> Sorry, you must think I'm obsessed with these things
> ........well, I sort of am  *


You're not alone in your obsession  .....We may need to enroll in sum type of help course...

I mean dont get us wrong scorchin--wut you're doing is great here witht the fenders and hood but Id just like to have an answer to our current problems first UKNOW..

BTW 1997 GA Now Im glad U got those Z3s--Ill be riding with these S15 style fenders....


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Mike, I've seen a few cars with the stoopidparts.com banner on the internet. I'm pretty sure they were from Cali. I'm pretty sure it was a Cali show event anyway.
I just checked out the site, and it looks pretty nice.
I can't wait to see your products come to life.


Off Topic : The skirts are Erebuni GT-R


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

I would love to see one of those hoods on a B14, I know that will look tight as hell with the Do-luck style fenders. I just put my paint job and body kit installation on hold till first quarter next year, so hopefully these products will be out by then!


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*I am having to hold off on paint as well!*

Mabey I will just go stealth with primmer black and C/F!


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

mike what the status of these things.

my car got a hit and run and fenders got messed up.

wondering how long and wat going on


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

hey mike.. what goin on with the fenders and when will they be made?


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I think his computer is not operational at this time. 
I'm going to be hooking up with him tomorrow, and I'll ask him about the fenders.
I'm sure that he is still working on them.
These kinds of things take a bit of time.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

oh ok. i jes wanna know when the release date so i have enough dough to grab them.


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*Takes some time!*

I just finished the prototype for the eybrows and I know 1clnb14 will agree with me that they have some really clean lines and Fit perfectly. Fenders will probably be aroung Feb.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

feb it is.. time 2 save some dough.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Eyebrows would be nice for now.......Have U seen these??

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=10962&perpage=15&pagenumber=1


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

Those Eyebrows were tight as hell, I want a set of those!


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

The eyebrows Mike has done are really nice as well.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

how much is mike gonna sell them for? i might want me a set after i finish / start on HID halo.


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Are the eyebrows for the stock lights or halos? And how do they look like?


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*Stock....*

But if your good with a dremmal you can shave the openings around each light to get the BMW look.


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*I have the stock fenders to start.*

I am really excited and this looks like it will be done by mid summer.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Mid Summer sounds cool but I hope you can get them by late spring. I really wish you would do something about that unsightly fender gap. UGHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*I call them/*

AGRO DRIFT!!!!! 










I still need ti clean up the lines on the passenger ones but this is it!!!! I should have them off to the molders middle of next month.....


What ya think?????????????


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

I think they are pretty dope... etter then the Z3s... but I wouldnt dish out money for fenders unless I had a show car (I tell myself that now...)


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*Dry boy,*

clean out your mail box.....


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

ps... are you gonna just make your whole car gray eventually working from the front backwards?


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

*Re: I call them/*



ScorchN200SX said:


> *AGRO DRIFT!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


damn... those fenders are outta hand. they look so sweet


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

SWEET!

Now I really want them!


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

neat


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

oh man, those are such a tease. Man, if you can get those to fit up perfect, I may consider a set over my Z3s.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

BTW, when are you gonna get ur car painted man?!?!?! It's so hard to tell when they're 2 different colors.


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*I will get it painted?*

Just need to get all the finished peices that are going to be C/F and figure out how to do it cleanly. I dont want the car to look like some one just through the peices on and had it shot with a coat of paint. Only time will tell, (But I have one idea that keeps me up all night!) Something a little diff/old school/euro/crack addict going sober type feal???????????


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Those look tight. Is your car dropped or did it follow the stock fender lines.


----------



## 96sentra (Apr 9, 2003)

NICE. i must have them now. when will they be for sale? approx.


----------



## 96sentra (Apr 9, 2003)

and how much $$ approx.?


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Im gonna get me a pair as well. How much??


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

How does he do it??? Its amazing how you come up with this stuff. 

The only thing that caught my attention was how the bottom part of the curve looks like it sits an inch higher than that line thats even with the bumper. It might look better if it sat even with it.

Either way I think that side looks hot. Nice Job.


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*HuH?*

I had to use the 1" border because I had to fallow the lip contour of the fender so that the wheel well liner could still be functional. 

Cost comparable to Z3 in fiberglass....
C/F might be as much as the hoods....

Time? go to the molder second week in oct. Finshed buy the end of oct. For sale some time in NOV...... Prices will be set once the mold is finished....


----------



## 96sentra (Apr 9, 2003)

nice. i comparable to fiberglass z3's, i have seen a couple different prices?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

is it possible to make the wheel gap smaller? so the front drop tools like the rear drop?


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*NO!!!!!!!!!!!!*

If they are made in fiberglass or C/F with a lower radius any # of things could destroy them, LIKE To tall of tire, wrong offset, lowered to much, larger rims, wider tires, what ever, I do not want to be liable for some YUTZ sending them back and wanting a refund because they drestroyed them their first time over a speed bump.... You dont like it cutt a coil or by adjustables.....


----------



## 96sentra (Apr 9, 2003)

u tell him scorch. lol, jk.


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

i think those would fit well with a full drift kit


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*Clean lines......*

I think it would look good with just about any kit or even a stock ride. One thing you cant see in the pics is that the top of the vent fallows the natural lines of the car through the door handles to the tails. Since it isnt really wider than the stock lines and it flows from the fender there really isnt much conflict with any thing except the stillen gtr flares.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

AAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHAHAHAHAHAAA.......!!!

1, how much, i didnt see a price
2, I WANT A SET  .....my car might ACTUALLY get done before winter wheeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

mike i just have 2 things to say.

1. IT ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS ! Loving it !

2. When do you think i can get a " dealer " price on these?


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

i still want that wing more than fenders.. ive went through Z3.. and my heart just says stick to OEM.


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*B13*

Possible B13 ones in the works next month......


----------



## kwertis (Aug 7, 2003)

those are so sweet........i NEED them haha  nice work


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

the pics dont work...


----------



## Sentra96816 (Aug 23, 2003)

oh wiow.....I almost went for the Z3 fenders to replacae my stock, but I am in the process of doing a 360 turnaround and now NEED those fenders are blowing my brains out!....It's by far one of the best fenders ive seen so far for the B14...I wnat to be the first person in Hawaii to sport these...How much about?


----------



## 96sentra (Apr 9, 2003)

"best fenders ive seen for the b14". umm..... there isnt alot to choose from in the first place. but, these fenders are definitely the sickest fenders ive seen on any car imo.


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

are those vents functional or non functional out of curiousity?


----------



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)

Those look really tight... very clean looking.


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*Functional.....*

For molding puropes I had to keep it clossed so that the weeve would stay true..... Once the peice is popped out of the mold there will be a vent opened up in it....


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

well, the Z3's are functional if you hae CAI, I'm sure this would be functional in this manner as well.


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

Awesome makes me want them even more. Time to get a second job and save up.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

I dont care how much they cost (well i do) As we all know money does talk so when can we buy them or put a deposit down.


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*Pre orders.....*

For all money isues talk to Jermaine [email protected] or email me and I will give you his ###


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

am i the only one that cant see the pics?


----------



## 96sentra (Apr 9, 2003)

what do u mean money issues? like the price? cant u just tell us?


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*Re: I call them/*



ScorchN200SX said:


> *AGRO DRIFT!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I can see the pics just fine!!!


----------



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)

96sentra said:


> *what do u mean money issues? like the price? cant u just tell us? *


Jermaine sets the prices... or gives you a range that he thinks it'll cost. Of course, demand and production cost still have to be calculated... so it's hard to figure that stuff out so early in the design stage.


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

i still want the drift wing.. lol... i wish i could sell these damn Z3 fenders to someone ... maybe ill try painting them again.. and mold in some sick ass scoops.. back to track.. hows that wing going mike?


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*Hope to have quite a few things dfone next month....*

wing, fenders, b15 eyebrows, Nismo style bumper vents, I will be sending thewm to cali and then its up to the molder to get cracken. Next stage of the drift feal will be Mirrors and something special!!!!!!!


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

THOSE ARE SICK! They are fiberglass right?


----------



## g200sx (Apr 18, 2003)

i think he said CF but you can get it in FG


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

you can get either, I believe.


----------



## kamikazekev (Apr 28, 2003)

im ready to buy them,,,just got my omega kit in,,,theres some rufff areas on this kit,,,its from vis is this normal...the fenders are DOPE! whenever there able to be ordered i willl be one of the 1st to purchase,,,,


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

i thought vis didnt make the omega kit anymore...


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

VIS dont make the omega side skirts and rear bumper that it.

they only make the front bumper


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

i have omega side skirts. they're for the b15 but they fit my B14.


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Teknokid said:


> *i have omega side skirts. they're for the b15 but they fit my B14. *


Got any pics?


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

i have pics of the side skirts but I havent installed them. What i can do is temporarily mount the side skirts and take pics and you guys can see what i mean. 

FYI: I have the Omega front, side skirts, and the rear for a B15 from a sale that went bad. Got curious and realized the side skirts fit my B14 sentra.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Ummm, isn't this getting a bit off topic....


----------



## 96sentra (Apr 9, 2003)

agree^^^


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i still like the b15 do luck style ones better still.

mike can u make some of those for the b14???


----------



## 96sentra (Apr 9, 2003)

how are these comin by the way.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

He's still working on them.
In person, they look 100% better than the Do-Luck style ones IMHO.


----------



## 96sentra (Apr 9, 2003)

still workin on em? wow. oh well, let us now when they are purchaseable. if that is such a word.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

He wants to make sure that they are mirror images of one another. Not an easy thing when you are doing it by hand.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i dunno i still really like the b15 do luck


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

B15 fender is bigger dogg, but at least ours will be very Uneek!!


----------



## GTRsentra (Jul 10, 2003)

How can I get those fenders


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

JT200SX-N-FX said:


> *B15 fender is bigger dogg, but at least ours will be very Uneek!! *


yea but i want that design on our b14 fender if u know what i mean.

something clean and simple.


mike fender are awesome dont get my wrong but it a bit to wild for me.


----------



## 96sentra (Apr 9, 2003)

when are these available????


----------



## pearl200sxse (Jun 14, 2003)

SCREW THE FENDERS I WANT SOME TAIL LIGHTS!!!


----------



## 96sentra (Apr 9, 2003)

im still waiting for these, any update?????????


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Not that I know of....


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*HuH!*

I have them finished, and I am just wainting for them to finish up some other molds and get some other stuff out of the way befor I send them downto be molded. I should know mor next week.


----------



## Nismo200SX (Oct 7, 2002)

IMO they should be positioned so that its exactly or close to the same positioning as they are on the S15 so that they will at least appear funtional. putting them straight on as u have them in the photochop dont look as agressive as they do on the s15 its the positioning that makes it look that was and also a kit that would compliment them


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*They are how they Are!!!!!!!!!*



Nismo200SX said:


> IMO they should be positioned so that its exactly or close to the same positioning as they are on the S15 so that they will at least appear funtional. putting them straight on as u have them in the photochop dont look as agressive as they do on the s15 its the positioning that makes it look that was and also a kit that would compliment them


Functional YES!!!!!!!!!!

I am just finishing up the tab extensions to make it easier to install. Perfection takes time.......................... By the way those B14 ones are not Photochopped...... Oh yeh the site www.vision2c.com is being updated daily, and keep an eye on NPM>>>>>>


----------

